
HY4 - Zero emission electric air taxis with hydrogen fuel cells - renesd
http://hy4.org/
======
renesd
An interesting aspect of these is that they are very quiet. Maybe they will
allow flights past midnight, when the noisy planes are not allowed. With a
range of 750-1500km, that puts most of Germany within range.

However the speed (200km/h) is not as fast as trains or even fast cars on the
autobahn.

